# Regaining it for real?



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I mean I surely forget about my dp and dr a lot of time for the last year but does this mean I am fully recovered?
I don't feel strange like I used to when I first started to experience it and I don't feel shocked about it but do I still feel the same exact way that I haven't experienced it at all at my before DP days. I still sometimes feel too tired, have foggy and blurry visions. And since I tried to rasionalise dp/dr at those days I still have some suspicious sometimes like "what happened?" "am I really here?" and stuff like that which you can never give an exact answer because sometimes life/world seems to complicated. Today I was a little anxious and I read some spiritual stuff too like "is dp/dr means sometimes our souls leaves our bodies?" "did we die at a point and this is something else?" freaky questions I know but that "what if?" questions seems to make it all verse when they even do just a little bit sense.
I wanna be %100 here and feel like I'm %100 here. Is that possible? Please help.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

hennessy said:


> I mean I surely forget about my dp and dr a lot of time for the last year but does this mean I am fully recovered?
> I don't feel strange like I used to when I first started to experience it and I don't feel shocked about it but do I still feel the same exact way that I haven't experienced it at all at my before DP days. I still sometimes feel too tired, have foggy and blurry visions. And since I tried to rasionalise dp/dr at those days I still have some suspicious sometimes like "what happened?" "am I really here?" and stuff like that which you can never give an exact answer because sometimes life/world seems to complicated. Today I was a little anxious and I read some spiritual stuff too like "is dp/dr means sometimes our souls leaves our bodies?" "did we die at a point and this is something else?" freaky questions I know but that "what if?" questions seems to make it all verse when they even do just a little bit sense.
> I wanna be %100 here and feel like I'm %100 here. Is that possible? Please help.


I don't quite understand the wanna be here 100% but feel like im here 100%.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

it means. simply, basicly, purely feeling alive and feeling "here". without doubts, all clear and all the visions and the everything normal and good.


----------

